# help for table finish repair



## kps92 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi! Not sure if this is the correct forum, but hopefully someone can help. We have a table that is walnut stained without coating. A vinyl tablecloth with the felt backing was left on the table for too long to remember. Upon removing the tablecloth, fibers remained stuck to the wood. The table was in a location that received lots of sun, so we suppose the fibers melted onto the surface. We were able to remove some by gently using a scotchbrite pad with no apparent damage to the finish. Still, many fibers will not come off. Does anyone have suggestions on how to remove this without having to refinish the table? Thanks!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

kps92 said:


> ......... We have a table that is walnut stained without coating. A vinyl tablecloth with the felt backing was left on the table..... Upon removing the tablecloth, fibers remained stuck to the wood. ... We were able to remove some by gently using a scotchbrite pad with no apparent damage to the finish. Still, many fibers will not come off......how to remove this without having to refinish the table? Thanks!


The only way I know of to remove the fibers down into the surface, will probably damage the surface also. That would be to use a card scraper. Most strippers will also remove most of stain if an oil based stain was used, then it would be easy to re-stain and get it even.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

I would first try wiping it down with mineral spirits and your 3M "scotchbrite" type synthetic pad. You can use some fairly strong pressure as long as you only go with the grain. Go to your hardware store and pick up one of the synthetic finishing pads. You'll find them in the sandpaper section. They are much more refined than one made for scrubbing pots and pans.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a product called Goof-off that may work. You can get it at Home Depot or most good paint stores.


----------

